# 'Edit in Photoshop...' results in photo imported at different location



## amitbapat (Apr 5, 2015)

I have this weird problem and it needs a little explanation. So bear with me.

I import photos from camera using Lightroom at D:\Users\Amit\OneDrive\Pictures\Photos\2015\March-15 folder.
I import photos as .DNG.

Then from library module I right-click on a photo and select 'Edit in...' -> 'Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC 2014...'. Photoshop settings are 'PSD, ProPhoto RGB, 16bit, 300dpi'.

After I complete my edit and save the photo in the Photoshop (which is saved as .PSD), I return to Lightroom and see that the new PSD file has been imported inside a 'different' folder
D:\Users\amit\OneDrive\Pictures\Photos\2015\March-15

Notice the lowercase 'amit' in the folder name.

Of course on Windows 8.1 this folder is identical to the folder where I imported. As a result, the new PSD is also not automatically stacked with the original .DNG, which is what I want.

How do I fix this problem?

I've been using Lightroom/Photoshop since Lightroom 3 and have never encountered this problem. Recently I installed a new SSD on my machine so I also took that opportunity to reinstall the OS and all program. Then I restored all my files from backup. But now I'm facing this problem. Which is quite baffling.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Amit, welcome to the forum.

The problem is indeed one of case sensitivity, i.e. the operating system isn't (so sees Amit and amit as the same), but Lightroom is (so sees Amit and amit as two separate words) This causes issues when that word relates to a Folder or User name in the direct file path, as in your case (presumably you changed the case of your user name when you did the recent OS reinstall). It's fairly easy to fix, but first I need to see the details in your Folders Panel in the Library module, so could you post a screenshot showing both sets of folders? Also, can you confirm what is the correct spelling of your current user name: Amit or amit?


----------



## amitbapat (Apr 7, 2015)

*Answers*



Jim Wilde said:


> but first I need to see the details in your Folders Panel in the Library module, so could you post a screenshot showing both sets of folders?








What's highlighted in Red is the folder "D:\Users\Amit\SkyDrive\Pictures\Photos\2015\Suhana Photoshoot"
When I open a file with 'Edit in Photoshop...' it gets added to the catalog at "Users\amit\SkyDrive\Pictures\Photos\2015\Suhana Photoshoot" as highlighted in yellow.





Jim Wilde said:


> Also, can you confirm what is the correct spelling of your current user name: Amit or amit?


Correct name of current user: amit (all lower case)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, there are a couple of options:

1. You change the user name back to Amit. That might work, but I can't guarantee that it would.

2. We fix things in Lightroom so that Lightroom sees all your images as being in the correct "amit" path. This I can be far more positive about (oddly I had to deal with a very similar issue only yesterday at the Adobe feedback site - see here). But to do this I need to see what folder you have showing at the top of the folder list in the Folders Panel....I'm guessing it will be "Photos", but just need to be sure.


----------



## amitbapat (Apr 7, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> But to do this I need to see what folder you have showing at the top of the folder list in the Folders Panel....I'm guessing it will be "Photos", but just need to be sure.








Top of the folder list in Folders Panel is "Users\Amit\SkyDrive\Pictures\Photos"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, assuming you don't want to use option 1, the procedure will basically be the same as I documented in that other thread, but specifically:

1. Take a catalog backup, which would act as a restore point should anything go wrong (it hasn't yet).

2. On your system drive, create a folder, call it "Fred", in the root directory (i.e.not in the Pictures folder).

3. Then in Lightroom, right-click on that Photos folder at the top of the Folders Panel list. Select "Update Folder Location" from the context menu, and a file browser window appears. Use this to browse to and select the "Fred" folder that you created in step 2. 

4. Don't worry when all your folders seem to disappear (they'll appear under the "Fred" folder, but will be listed as missing). 

5. Then, right-click on the "Fred" folder in the Folders Panel, select "Update Folder Location" again, this time browse to and select the "Photos" folder in your user Pictures folder.

6. You'll possibly receive a "Merge" warning dialog, it's OK to click on Merge, after which you should see everything back as one list again. 

If things don't happen as I've described, stop and get back to me.


----------



## amitbapat (Apr 8, 2015)

*That didn't work for me*

That didn't work for me. Because the original folder name is 'Amit' while only when the file comes back from Photoshop and gets added to the catalog Lightroom somehow sees the lowercase 'amit'.

I tried many times and failed.

Finally, I just moved my OneDrive folder (under which I have my Pictures/Photos folder) to the root of D: drive. So now there is no user name in the path.

I shut down Lightroom, right-click on OneDrive folder in explorer, 'Location' tab. Moved the location from D:\Users\Amit\OneDrive to D:\OneDrive. It took a while because I had hundreds of gigabytes of data in OneDrive folder. After the move I opened Lightroom, and simply update the folder location for the 'Photos' folder to D:\OneDrive\Pictures\Photos. Now both Lightroom and Photoshop are happy.

Thanks for all the help. Really appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 8, 2015)

Could you tell me exactly which step failed, and how? As I said, this procedure has never failed before, so I'm surprised that it failed this time, so I'd like to understand why.


----------



## amitbapat (Apr 9, 2015)

*Failure details*



Jim Wilde said:


> Could you tell me exactly which step failed, and how? As I said, this procedure has never failed before, so I'm surprised that it failed this time, so I'd like to understand why.



Jim, the actual 'Update folder...' action didn't fail. But after it completed successfully, the 'Edit in Photoshop...' still returned with a .PSD created in /Users/amit/SkyDrive/Pictures/Photos/... folder. So the problem was not solved for me. Somehow when a PSD file is returned from Photoshop it gets added to the catalog at the folder location with lowercase 'amit' even when the other files in catalog are associated with /Users/Amit/... (upper case Amit).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2015)

This is where I'm confused. The whole point of that procedure was to get Lightroom to lose all reference to the "Amit" path, and revert all you pictures back to "amit". So are you saying that didn't happen? If so, can I have another screenshot of the Folders Panel?


----------



## shazzad (Apr 30, 2015)

That's a great helping post ...thanks for your post


----------

